# Want to install CM9 from scratch.



## C2Q (Dec 10, 2011)

I haven't used my TP in a while and I have the old alpha 0.6 or whatever running on it. Its really buggy and I think I didn't install it right because right on boot I get like 50 multiple app crash messages. I want to install this from scratch but how do I do that? Also I want to preserve the data I have on my WebOS install so if it's possible to not mess up my WebOS apps and stuff.


----------



## scariola (Nov 2, 2011)

Wipe data/ factory reset in cwm. Wipe dalvich under advanced, wipe system under mounts.

Install fresh alpha 2 zip and gapps in cwm= fresh start

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk


----------



## C2Q (Dec 10, 2011)

But will that erase my webOS data? The factory reset?


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

factory reset in android does not touch webOS data


----------



## scariola (Nov 2, 2011)

C2Q said:


> But will that erase my webOS data? The factory reset?


as someone else said, webos and moboot and anything else remains untouched.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk


----------

